# 8.9 Rating Earthquake in Japan



## clintgv

I just saw on the news that there was a 7.8 earthquake in Japan. And also a warning of 6 metre tsunami has been issued. Lets hope everyone is ok.


----------



## sdfish223

CNN and other sources have now been reporting the quake was an 8.9

Tsunami warnings and watches have been issued for most of the pacific ocean region including the entire west coast of the US and Canada from the Mexico border up to Alaska.

CTV

The photos on CNN right now is just so sad, so much destruction.


----------



## rescuepenguin

wow,
Watching the news, things are a mess over there, Tsunami warnings in 20 countries. Japan is the 3rd largest economy and is at a standstill. 

The videos they are showing are incredible. 

Steve


----------



## thefishwife

I agree, this is just awful, I feel for Japan and all the people there, as well as the tsunami and all that will be hit by it, including us.

Stay safe.


----------



## beN

its frickn crazy what happend over there..

8.9 is huge..

the fifth strongest quake in history since 1900

the scaryiest thing is that the "big one" thats suppose to happen here is going to be bigger!!!


----------



## couch

Japan suffers major damage in 8.9 quake - World - CBC News


----------



## Mferko

thats crazy.. there was a tsunami warning for hawaii too where my parents are staying, they had to evacuate to a school inland from their hotel last night, thank goodness theyre ok tho


----------



## keitarosan

2012 is near though so.... is that explains it??? 

A moment of silence (prayers) not just for Japan but for the entire world.


----------



## neven

luckily its only 60 cm surge here it seems. My uncle who lives in tokyo was tossed around his apartment a few times, but seems more pissed the gym is closed.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

its pretty crazy . just be prepared for the one do here on the west coast .


----------



## Mferko

ya i still got to put together an earthquake kit lol


----------



## Kuec

Prayers goes out to Japan and those affected

I have family there so I know how worried other people are :S


----------



## jordonsmum

One warning here has been downgraded to an advisory at 8:30 am this morning. We are unlikely to be affected other than slightly higher waves and stronger currents.


----------



## clintgv

All the blessings to Japan and the pacific region. Hope my relatives in the Philipines are ok too


----------



## clintgv

And btw, yes they have changed the rating to 8.9. Last time it was just 7.8. why did it have to go up


----------



## jordonsmum

all of the fore and after shocks have also all been in the 8+ range. My prayers are with everyone across the pacific and to families here with family over seas.


----------



## Diztrbd1

wow just seen the footage of this on tv , 8.9 earthquake followed by the tsunami and still having 7.1 aftershocks??. My heart goes out to everyone affected by this.



keitarosan said:


> 2012 is near though so.... is that explains it???


I doubt that is the answer, least I hope it's not lol... check out the show on Discovery Channel called "Earth:The Making of a Planet" http://www.discoverychannel.ca/Showpage.aspx?sid=13358
going by this , I'd say the planet is simple doing what it has been doing for billions of years


----------



## Nicklfire

man these videos are horrific


----------



## Mferko

in the long version of that first video you can see a fairly large boat being brought into that farmers field it was crazy
the second video shows some seriously dedicated employees, standing there trying to hold the stock on the shelves during the quake omg


----------



## donjuan_corn

Your earthquake is useless if your house falls on it, leave it in the car. However, if you are near water and a 20 foot tsunami is coming at you, have runners near the back door as soon as the earth shakes, start running.

Extra can food bought at the grocery store is never a bad idea and bottled water. 

Good luck B.C. take a picture of what's happening their and take notes.


----------



## clintgv

Yeah very horrific . Tsunami swept the houses like they were nothing :O


----------



## Mferko

donjuan_corn said:


> Your earthquake is useless if your house falls on it, leave it in the car. However, if you are near water and a 20 foot tsunami is coming at you, have runners near the back door as soon as the earth shakes, start running.
> 
> Extra can food bought at the grocery store is never a bad idea and bottled water.
> 
> Good luck B.C. take a picture of what's happening their and take notes.


heh yeh im in a concrete appartment with like 8 floors above me, so if it falls im probably not going to need the kit i'll be dead, if however the power and water is out i'll be thankful to have food/water in the closet  i rly need to get on that.
i dont have a car but i dont imagine itd help much when the roads are all clogged during/after a quake


----------



## Mferko

clintgv said:


> Yeah very horrific . Tsunami swept the houses like they were nothing :O


yeah, and all those boxy little cars it was crazyness


----------



## Diztrbd1

Mferko said:


> in the long version of that first video you can see a fairly large boat being brought into that farmers field it was crazy
> the second video shows some seriously dedicated employees, standing there trying to hold the stock on the shelves during the quake omg


some of the vids I seen had trucks being carried by the water, looked like they were floating

as for being a dedicated employee , I think I woulda been out that door real quick lol, last place I'd wanna be in an earthquake is in a building


----------



## Mferko

Diztrbd1 said:


> some of the vids I seen had trucks being carried by the water, looked like they were floating
> 
> as for being a dedicated employee , I think I woulda been out that door real quick lol, last place I'd wanna be in an earthquake is in a building


ya i was shocked cuz it wasnt just one employee it was like all of them, at one point u see an aisle with like 3-4 holding stuff on the shelves


----------



## clintgv

Diztrbd1 said:


> some of the vids I seen had trucks being carried by the water, looked like they were floating
> 
> as for being a dedicated employee , I think I woulda been out that door real quick lol, last place I'd wanna be in an earthquake is in a building


like what mferko said. They are very much dedicated ^^


----------



## Diztrbd1

whole lot of vids on youtube right now.... this was pretty insane


----------



## big_bubba_B

That is crazy . alot of big earth quakes lately . even some rumbles in ontario . I bet the 2012 people will be freaking out .The earth changes al the time and the plates move .


----------



## sdfish223

Diztrbd1 said:


> some of the vids I seen had trucks being carried by the water, looked like they were floating
> 
> as for being a dedicated employee , I think I woulda been out that door real quick lol, last place I'd wanna be in an earthquake is in a building


Depending on where you are, your probably safer staying inside. If your say downtown surrounded by high rise buildings and glass, being outside is not the safest place to be and your probably safer inside.

.


----------



## catgoldfish

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> its pretty crazy . just be prepared for the one do here on the west coast .


The thing is were not prepared. The George Massey Tunnel will be gone for sure, Richmond and Delta will no longer be there. I can't imagine what would happen . Get some bottled water and canned food. Never know when it will happen. Don't forget the can opener!


----------



## Mferko

catgoldfish said:


> The thing is were not prepared. The George Massey Tunnel will be gone for sure, Richmond and Delta will no longer be there. I can't imagine what would happen . Get some bottled water and canned food. Never know when it will happen. Don't forget the can opener!


yeah richmond and delta are screwed, part of why i wont ever live there, our building in kerrisdale is on bedrock 

Soil liquefaction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

also, they probably wont be flying in any emergency supplies to the airport on sea island


----------



## CRS Fan

My thoughts and prayers go out to the Japanese and and any other victims.

Stuart


----------



## Chewie

Many people are blaming it on the aproaching "Super Moon"
Last major earthquake happend a few days before the last supermoon. Just my two cents.


----------



## effox

CRS Fan said:


> My thoughts and prayers go out to the Japanese and and any other victims.
> 
> Stuart


I can't think of anything other than that to say... I hope Canada and the rest of the world comes through and helps those affected.


----------



## Chewie

Many people are blaming it on the aproaching "Super Moon"
Last major earthquake happend a few days before the last supermoon. Just my two cents

My heart goes out to all the people afected.

Did Lunar Perigee Amplify The Japan Quake?


----------



## rescuepenguin

Mferko said:


> ya i still got to put together an earthquake kit lol


I used to teach emergency preparedness. These kits are not just for earthquakes. There are lots of other emergencies too eg Mt Baker, a hazmat incident, the list goes on.

Steve


----------



## jordonsmum

Emergency kits are a great idea if located and used properly. I've been reading a lot of messages debating where to keep the kit. It's best if you have two kits. One located inside the residence in the event you can't leave. And it's also best to have one outside in a shed if you have the option. If the structure is destroyed when you evacutate. Your supplies go with it. Keeping in mind that we are prone to multiple types of emergencies. Some that would require evacuation of a structure and others would require you to remain inside or may cause you to be trapped inside until help comes.


----------



## big_bubba_B

With 2012 coming all natural disasters are gonna be over hyped and blamed on cosmic events , One thing about living in Alberta dont have to worry about earth quakes and tsunami's . Maybe the ocasional Tornado


----------



## Jorg

Here's an intresting tidbit for all the tinfoil hat wearing 2012 fans

USA tragedy. 9.11.01
Japan tragedy. 3.10.11
Add them together
Last day of Myan calendar and "suspected"'doomsday. 12.21.12


----------



## katienaha

its clear the planet is shifting lately... hence the recent seismic activity in the past few years.. it is all cause and effect. One side of the plate moves, the other side is gonna go at some point soon too. 

A very terrible thing has happened to our brothers and sister in Japan. Please try to keep the "hype" of this event or that event away from your thoughts and try to keep the people and their tragedy at the front. The world has come together for the past couple earthquakes and natural disasters, don't forget to come together for this one too.


----------



## katienaha

Jorg said:


> Here's an intresting tidbit for all the tinfoil hat wearing 2012 fans
> 
> USA tragedy. 9.11.01
> Japan tragedy. 3.10.11
> Add them together
> Last day of Myan calendar and "suspected"'doomsday. 12.21.12


....and what do you get if you add up all the numbers of the dates of ALL THE OTHER tragedies that have happened in the past 10 years? you get a whole lot of numbers, and I dont mean dates. I mean dead people.

Have some respect.


----------



## Kanesska

A visual to think of when considering soil liquidation especially on "reclaimed land". This video was during the recent quake in Chiba Japan.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com - Ground shifts, water seeps during quake

Praying for those affected near and far!


----------



## Mferko

Kanesska said:


> A visual to think of when considering soil liquidation especially on "reclaimed land". This video was during the recent quake in Chiba Japan.
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com - Ground shifts, water seeps during quake
> 
> Praying for those affected near and far!


yea, luckily the Japanese are very smart people and prepare for these quakes or things could have been so much worse - ie haiti

heres another good liquefaction demonstration


----------



## katienaha

Kanesska said:


> A visual to think of when considering soil liquidation especially on "reclaimed land". This video was during the recent quake in Chiba Japan.
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com - Ground shifts, water seeps during quake
> 
> Praying for those affected near and far!


Wow.. that is a really excellent video. Great footage from this guy. Thanks!


----------



## big_bubba_B

that video is neat watching the crack grow and the liquid from the groung gues was kinda like a tsuami in a minature size


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

We have fruebds back in Japan. My bro-in-law's gf is in the earthquake area & nobody can get a hold of her, so we're a little concerned. Of course the infrastructure is destroyed in that part of the country so not surprised that getting through to Hitomi is impossible right now.

I hope that nuclear powerplant doesn't go.


----------



## Mferko

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> We have fruebds back in Japan. My bro-in-law's gf is in the earthquake area & nobody can get a hold of her, so we're a little concerned. Of course the infrastructure is destroyed in that part of the country so not surprised that getting through to Hitomi is impossible right now.
> 
> I hope that nuclear powerplant doesn't go.


they just said on the news 1 reactor has already melted down and radiation is in the air and its 4/7 on the international scale for radiation
japan has started dumping seawater directly onto one of the reactors now in an effort to cool it - which renders the thing useless in the future - so the situation is definitely dire, i hope they get things under control this is horrible.


----------



## big_bubba_B

they were saying they had to release radioactivity into the surroundings and that it would not be harmful .


----------



## Mferko

big_bubba_B said:


> they were saying they had to release radioactivity into the surroundings and that it would not be harmful .


i think Japan downplays the severity, France and Germany are telling their citizens to get out because they fear a radioactive cloud over tokyo


----------



## big_bubba_B

but you know the hipe of the press they like to blow things way out of perportion .


----------



## Mferko

i certainly hope thats the case, things have got to be severe at that one reactor theyre dumping saltwater on tho


----------



## katienaha

chernobyl was not blown out of proportion and it still happened. I just hope the men and women working on the nuclear reactor are not harmed long term by the doses of radiation they are facing.


----------



## Mferko

katienaha said:


> chernobyl was not blown out of proportion and it still happened. I just hope the men and women working on the nuclear reactor are not harmed long term by the doses of radiation they are facing.


yep, i hope so too, and i hope we get some better news today like the coolant that got shipped there did the trick.


----------



## big_bubba_B

chernobyle and japan are on tow oppisites of the scale . 
the one in chernobyl is a much older reactor and there dmadge was to the core itself where the plutoniam rods are so it was direct radiation from the rods , where japan has a much more advanced reactor where everything seald off and id just the cooling towers that are having problem .where the radiation is coming from is the sea water being pumped in and being dumped right out untill the can get there pumps online . thank goodness that is all it is happening and not a major meltdown .


----------



## Mferko

big_bubba_B said:


> chernobyle and japan are on tow oppisites of the scale .
> the one in chernobyl is a much older reactor and there dmadge was to the core itself where the plutoniam rods are so it was direct radiation from the rods , where japan has a much more advanced reactor where everything seald off and id just the cooling towers that are having problem .where the radiation is coming from is the sea water being pumped in and being dumped right out untill the can get there pumps online . thank goodness that is all it is happening and not a major meltdown .


im shocked they built reactors in an earthquake zone to begin with tbqh, they said the situation is now a 4/7 and in comparison chernobyl was 7/7, three mile island was 5/7


----------



## sdfish223

Mferko said:


> im shocked they built reactors in an earthquake zone to begin with tbqh, they said the situation is now a 4/7 and in comparison chernobyl was 7/7, three mile island was 5/7


We have atleast one in So. California in a fairly high risk area, right along the coast near the border of San Diego County and Orange County.

Hopefully Japan will get everything under control with minimal damage to the environment and humans.


----------



## Elle

Horrific tragedy in Japan...been watching the news and it's just a nightmare. It's definitely encouraged me to dust off my emergency preparedness kits and update my family disaster plan. Considering the number of large quakes happening in the past few years around the Pacific fault (Ring of Fire), everyone on or around the BC West Coast should be reviewing their personal and community disaster plans.

This site has some interesting info on what happens when an emergency prep plan is in place and works:

Some Perspective On The Japan Earthquake: MicroISV on a Shoestring

And this is more detail on the reactor issue:

https://morgsatlarge.wordpress.com/2011/03/13/why-i-am-not-worried-about-japans-nuclear-reactors/

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/technology/***ushima-disaster-no-chernobyl-20110314-1bu4y.html

I'm not a nuclear scientist, nor do I play one on TV, but my understanding is that a lot of the deaths and widespread contamination at Chernobyl happened because the reactor blew completely and there was no containment at all. The fire and explosion spread the contaminants from the reactor core far and wide. According to the reports from Japan (which may or may not be reliable), the explosions were not inside the reactor core - they were outside the containment system. I'm hoping this isn't whitewash...and if I were in the area, I would certainly be leaving as fast as humanly possible!

Japan uses nuclear power because they don't have any affordable alternative for generating electricity.


----------



## Elle

The other interesting thing about this that nobody has mentioned is the total lack of (reported) looting/crime and/or civil unrest. Not sure how much is culture and how much is the result of people having some kind of plan in place or knowing that there is a plan in place to help them.

Remember what happened in New Orleans during/after Katrina? This is worlds apart.


----------



## big_bubba_B

So i was reading about that super moon that is coming and how in the past was blamed for other big acurenses is this true or just hype


----------



## effox

Whitewash???


----------



## big_bubba_B

oh well what can you do


----------



## neven

tinfoil hats


----------



## big_bubba_B

lead hats , and lead jockys


----------



## effox

Well dumping sea water on it is a last ditch effort. We'll just have to watch and see if there are any more explosions that will take place, you can't censor that. There's some pretty intense footage available on youtube.


----------



## big_bubba_B

i was curios can a nuclear power plant blow up like a nuclear bomb ?? if they got hot enough is it meltdown or can it actualy blow up


----------



## Mferko

nothing like a nuclear bomb if thats what your thinking


----------



## katienaha

http://www.health.gov.bc.ca/cpa/mediasite/pdf/FAQ-JapanRadiation.pdf


----------



## effox

Good Q&A Katie, let's see what happens in the coming days, as they said 7-8 days to reach our west coast.

I'm not worried about it, stuff happens, I'm just interested in the true knowledge of the situation.


----------



## Elle

Jeez, poor Japan. Situation is just going from bad to worse. With the reactor crisis, everyone forgets that several hundred thousand people have been displaced, injured or killed and are without basic needs like food, shelter and water in zero temperatures.

If anyone wants to donate to one of the relief organizations now accepting money (red cross, texting " asia" on Rogers, etc.), I'd do so asap. They're needing all the help they can get.


----------



## jordonsmum

Problem with that is. To date they haven't asked for help and perhaps may not. So I'm wondering if donated funds will make it there. I'm hoping they will agree to accept help. Very private culture.


----------



## onefishtwofish

i seem to recall his accepting any help offered on day one and the UN offering all the help they can give.


----------



## katienaha

I do believe it is texting to the address of 30333 and then "asia" in the text body delivers 5 dollars. I dont recall if it is to the red cross though... anyone know for sure?

Either way, the red cross has come to the aid of billions of people, if japan doesnt take the help, the money will go elsewhere useful.


----------



## Morainy

If anyone is thinking of donating to Japan but not sure where to send the money, it's worth considering donating to Doctors Without Borders/ Medecins Sans Frontiers or the Red Cross, etc: organizations that are already prepared to help. In many cases, your donation wouldn't be specifically tagged for the Japanese earthquake, but unrestricted funds are very useful because they can be shuffled to the area of greatest need.

Does anyone feel the way that I do -- that we should be sending 747s to Tokyo and flying out people who have lost their homes in the area that is also affected by radiation, bringing them to Canada and letting them stay here for as long as they'd like? I am very uncomfortable knowing that there are people who have no water, no power, hardly any food and are living in an area increasingly contaminated by radiation, when we could be giving them an alternative. So far, I haven't heard anyone mention this option. Have you?


----------



## katienaha

I havent, but a billet style relief would be useful. But I do believe that most people there, also being said a few times that they are a very private culture, mostly try to stay with their families in other parts of Japan. Theres a huge amount of people heading south out of the radiation zones.


----------



## TomC

Jorg said:


> Here's an intresting tidbit for all the tinfoil hat wearing 2012 fans
> 
> USA tragedy. 9.11.01
> Japan tragedy. 3.10.11
> Add them together
> Last day of Myan calendar and "suspected"'doomsday. 12.21.12


 For all its hype and hysteria, the USA tragedy (while terrible for those involved) doesnt even rate on the scale of major disasters. The only real impact, beyond that to the relatively small number involved, is the effect of the needless hysteria and paranoia it caused. If it had happened anywhere other than the States, it would barely be remembered.


----------



## effox

I've read that radioactivity is being\may be released as the rods are boiling the seawater they were pumping in due to the cooling stations being disabled. Pretty scary stuff for those in proximity, I don't care what they say, that stuff is deadly.

Source: http://english.kyodonews.jp/news/2011/03/78318.html

I can't imagine how much guts it would take to stick around to work on the damage facilities... They're heroes in my mind.


----------



## katienaha

ABC News - Japan Earthquake: before and after
before and after the tsunami


----------



## effox

Great link Katie. Really interactively shows the devastation, I can't imagine being there right now. I can't say it enough, I feel so sorry for them and hope they are getting the help they need.


----------



## Mferko

wow, heres a crazy first person video of the tsunami it starts off with water slowly coming in and by the end cars boats and buildings are moving by in the current

Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide

and heres one from during the quake, its crazy how long it lasts
http://gizmodo.com/#!5780964/the-ja...ns-of-digital-cameras-updating-live/gallery/5

liquefaction
http://gizmodo.com/#!5780964/the-ja...ns-of-digital-cameras-updating-live/gallery/7

and a fire that results in an explosion
http://gizmodo.com/#!5780964/the-ja...s-of-digital-cameras-updating-live/gallery/46


----------



## jordonsmum

onefishtwofish said:


> i seem to recall his accepting any help offered on day one and the UN offering all the help they can give.


If you're talking UN military. That would be incorrect. If you're talking government, they've offered help but even red cross volunteers were turned down and medical aid have been turned around.


----------



## jordonsmum

Agreed... Makes me feel sick as I have been in a severe hurrican without power or running water for weeks. Without even having to face the other factors that is stressful enough Especially having to watch your child/children go through it and having to live with not being able to provide for them among other things.

When 911 happened. Hundreds of passengers were stranded when the planes were grounded. Maritimers opened their homes to hundreds of stranded people living on gymnasium floors and in churches converted into emergency shelters (I was a medical volunteer at a church converted shelter). I ended up taking a young couple with a new baby into my home for a few days. I would do it again in a heart beat.



Morainy said:


> If anyone is thinking of donating to Japan but not sure where to send the money, it's worth considering donating to Doctors Without Borders/ Medecins Sans Frontiers or the Red Cross, etc: organizations that are already prepared to help. In many cases, your donation wouldn't be specifically tagged for the Japanese earthquake, but unrestricted funds are very useful because they can be shuffled to the area of greatest need.
> 
> Does anyone feel the way that I do -- that we should be sending 747s to Tokyo and flying out people who have lost their homes in the area that is also affected by radiation, bringing them to Canada and letting them stay here for as long as they'd like? I am very uncomfortable knowing that there are people who have no water, no power, hardly any food and are living in an area increasingly contaminated by radiation, when we could be giving them an alternative. So far, I haven't heard anyone mention this option. Have you?


----------



## Mferko

agreed, and the story about the thousands of stray dogs now that have been left behind and separated from their owners, i totally forgot about the pets before that...



jordonsmum said:


> Agreed... Makes me feel sick as I have been in a severe hurrican without power or running water for weeks. Without even having to face the other factors that is stressful enough Especially having to watch your child/children go through it and having to live with not being able to provide for them among other things.
> 
> When 911 happened. Hundreds of passengers were stranded when the planes were grounded. Maritimers opened their homes to hundreds of stranded people living on gymnasium floors and in churches converted into emergency shelters (I was a medical volunteer at a church converted shelter). I ended up taking a young couple with a new baby into my home for a few days. I would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## effox

When I spoke of heroes I spoke of the "‘f-ukushima 50’ risking their lives to try to prevent meltdown ".

Apparently now, after the FAILED helicopter mission that you will see on Global TV tonight, they are sending police in to spray water cannons on the fuel rods. Very reminiscent in my mind of 9/11 with the police and firefighters that gave their lives on 9/11, going deep into the unknown to save others.

My prayers go out to everyone there.


----------



## big_bubba_B

YouTube - Ultimate Loyalty: Japanese Dog Refuses to Leave Injured Friend Behind this video shows real companionship and that dogs realy do care


----------



## katienaha

big_bubba_B said:


> YouTube - Ultimate Loyalty: Japanese Dog Refuses to Leave Injured Friend Behind this video shows real companionship and that dogs realy do care


amazing. I had no doubt in my mind that dogs can be this loyal, but this just magnified it.


----------



## effox

Had no doubts either, but that's pretty cool.


----------



## onefishtwofish

jordonsmum said:


> If you're talking UN military. That would be incorrect. If you're talking government, they've offered help but even red cross volunteers were turned down and medical aid have been turned around.


thats sad to hear knowing the japanese gov't helps others in times of disaster even if it is just financially. The people could use all the help they can get i would think.


----------



## jordonsmum

Wow.. *sniff sniff* Thanks for sharing that video. We could learn a lot from a little guy like that. Feeling a lump in my throat and eyes stinging......


----------



## clintgv

big_bubba_B said:


> YouTube - Ultimate Loyalty: Japanese Dog Refuses to Leave Injured Friend Behind this video shows real companionship and that dogs realy do care


That's so amazing to see.


----------



## sdfish223

jordonsmum said:


> If you're talking UN military. That would be incorrect. If you're talking government, they've offered help but even red cross volunteers were turned down and medical aid have been turned around.


It is not always necessary to accept all the help offered in a disaster, but Japan is accepting help/assistance.


----------



## jordonsmum

I've been reading debate questions about where you should position yourself in the event of an earthquake. I would like to suggest people read up on "the triangle of life". I can tell you from experience that this method has contributed to a higher survival outcome during emergencies that comprimise the structural integrity of buildings.


----------



## jordonsmum

sdfish223 said:


> It is not always necessary to accept all the help offered in a disaster, but Japan is accepting help/assistance.


I think we already established that we're raising funds. In what other capacity are they accepting help? Please educate so we can participate


----------



## big_bubba_B

It is sad to think but i wonder how many scams are up now for donations one has to be verry careful


----------



## clintgv

big_bubba_B said:


> It is sad to think but i wonder how many scams are up now for donations one has to be verry careful


Yes. I've been wondering the same. Hopefully there's none but you never know, there's lots of scammers out there.


----------



## sdfish223

jordonsmum said:


> I think we already established that we're raising funds. In what other capacity are they accepting help? Please educate so we can participate


My definition of accepting assistance is clearly different.

I dont see Japan turning down donated money, blankets etc. The US military is assisting as well.

Supplies from Canada have been sent over.

Just because they may not have needed mass amount of actual people go over, doesn't mean they have refused help.


----------



## Brisch

I just cried watching that video, I felt slightly better when I read that both dogs were rescued and updates are being offered. But thousands of other people and animals are still out there, who havent been rescued yet. It brought back a lot of personal pain when the tsunami hit japan, I lost a brother when the tsunami hit thailand 6 years ago.


----------



## kelly528

sdfish223 said:


> My definition of accepting assistance is clearly different.
> 
> I dont see Japan turning down donated money, blankets etc. The US military is assisting as well.
> 
> Supplies from Canada have been sent over.
> 
> Just because they may not have needed mass amount of actual people go over, doesn't mean they have refused help.


They just officially ask the US for help... even Kandahar scraped together $50,000 which I think is unbelievably admirable for such a poor, war-torn city.


----------



## jordonsmum

At the time of my orig post. They had not yet requested help and in fact were turning down quite a few attempts from surrounding countries to assit. Bit by bit, small developments have occured since then because of the severity of the situation. So this point has become somewhat void I would say. Lets not lose focus on the key things like, how we can help now that it's being accepted.



sdfish223 said:


> My definition of accepting assistance is clearly different.
> 
> I dont see Japan turning down donated money, blankets etc. The US military is assisting as well.
> 
> Supplies from Canada have been sent over.
> 
> Just because they may not have needed mass amount of actual people go over, doesn't mean they have refused help.


----------



## jordonsmum

Brisch said:


> I just cried watching that video, I felt slightly better when I read that both dogs were rescued and updates are being offered. But thousands of other people and animals are still out there, who havent been rescued yet. It brought back a lot of personal pain when the tsunami hit japan, I lost a brother when the tsunami hit thailand 6 years ago.


Thank you for posting this. I was pretty choked up too. I'm happy to hear that the pups were rescued.


----------



## Elle

Amazing news on those dogs.

If you want to donate, check out CBC's site here: Japan Relief - CBC. They have a list of orgs that are bona fide. You can also donate to organizations like Doctors without Borders who are sending aid.

I'd send money over actual supplies or food or clothing any time. It's more flexible, and even $5 helps. Physical donations cause more issues than they solve. Given the destruction to infrastructure and the disruption, they just do not have the capacity to sort through donations or get them into the country. The same thing happened in Thailand...stuff that got sent just clogged up the airports or was unusable/inappropriate. Resources are better spent on the ground locally, where they can do the most good, or funneled through a rescue org like the Red Cross who has the organization and set up to assess immediate needs, buy what is needed, and get it there with a minimum of time. For that, money is best.

For anyone located in the downtown area, CBC is raising funds for Japan relief today at 700 Hamilton and you can donate in person and talk to reps of the rescue orgs involved.

For people who want to donate to animal rescue efforts:

Zoe - It's Our Nature : Japan Earthquake Animal Rescue


----------

